# please help I think I'm going mad!!!



## phillipssl (May 11, 2003)

Hi

I had my first attempt at DIUI on 12th May and since then have been taking Cyclogest pessaries every night before bed. Since last Tuesday I've been having the classic AF symptoms, PMT, migrane, back pain and stomach cramps. On Friday I had a little spotting which was only there when I wiped after going to the loo. The colour of the blood went from brown to red. The spotting stopped on yesterday at about noon and since then nothing. All the AF pains have gone and I feel normal again.

What could this be? Could I not be pg and just missed my bleed or could I be pg?

I think I'm going mad!!

Thanks in advance

Sarah xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sarah
When are you due to test, surely it must be very soon.
The spotting you got could be an implantation bleed, the best thing is to phone your clinic if your are concerned, they might put your mind at ease a little

Good luck
Love Jo
x x


----------



## phillipssl (May 11, 2003)

I'm due to test in the morning (28th) and am so nervous about it. I'm so wanting the bleed to be implantation bleeding but am convinced that this will be normal to have spotting.

I just wish that I knew whether other people have had this type of thing.

I don't have any AF symptoms at all now which also worries me as before even though I didn't want the dreaded period at least I felt that things were happening.

I'm having my blood test at 8am in Cardiff and can't wait until after 2pm to phone for the results.

What treatment are you having?

Luv

sarah xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am having IVF, EC on Monday    then the lovely 2ww.

Good luck for tomorrow, you have been very good not to have tested at home 

Love Jo


----------



## phillipssl (May 11, 2003)

I have tested twice so I'm naughty.

First one showed positive (I think as it was so faint) 2nd was neg. I did do that one at 5am and someone has told me that it could be the cyclogest changing the result


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

When did you do the first test  
It was positive you say, what day was it??
and when was your 2nd one ??
I dont think the cyclogest change the result, a hcg jab can, that is your trigger jab, do you have those with IUI, sorry not sure if you do or not.
If you dont then where did the positive result come from.............  , sounds a little good to me
Love Jo


----------



## phillipssl (May 11, 2003)

well I have been to the clinic this morning and had the blood test. I have to wait until 2pm to see if there is any good news.

I'm frantically cleaning the house as I need to keep busy. I told the clinic about my symptoms but they didn't have too much to say about it.

2pm will tell


luv Sa xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi sa

I've been trying to reply to your post the past few days, but my machine has been playing me up and I've not been able to. 

Anyway, now I'm here ............ Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your result later today. 

Cyclogest can't change the result of a pregnancy test. It's just Progesterone, and pregnancy tests don't detect this, only HCG. However, if you did the first test too early, ie. when the HCG shot was still in your system, then that might give a false positive. What day did you do the positive test on? 

I'm with Cardiff too. Are you at the CARU? 

Good luck for this afternoon. 

Love 

J


----------



## Hopeful (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Sa,

Just read your post. You must be going stir crazy watching the clock. Just wanted to send you lots of  positive vibes and fingers crossed for 2pm.
Hopeful


----------



## phillipssl (May 11, 2003)

Thanks all for your support. As you can imagine the minutes are dragging by and I have nothing else to clean. 

I'm just dreading making the call.

J - yes I'm with CARU also and I do find them a little rushed. I feel like I'm on a conveyer belt and can't ask questions. For example I was really stressed this morning and they just took my blood and I was on my way. It wasn't as if they were busy I was the only person there as it was so early.

Only 1 1/2 hours until I know and can get my life back into some sort of normality. If I'm not pg I just don't know what has happened to my period.

Oh well all will be revealed later!!!!

luv

Sa xx


----------



## SP (May 18, 2003)

HI SA

Good Luck for today.......

I'm keeping Fingers, toes and anyrhing else you can think of crossed for you. ^cool^

Love SP
XX


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Sa 

I find them quite difficult at times. I think they've lost a lot of the sensitivity around infertility, and just go in and do what they have to and don't feel the suffering of people any more. I know they are also really short staffed at the moment, or at least were when I had my last treatment, and that didn't help at all. 

Anyway, it's 2.30 now, so I hope you have some good news to post soon. 

Love 

J


----------



## phillipssl (May 11, 2003)

negative result. I've cried all afternoon but decided to think positive. Roll on next month.

CARU were as usual, trying to get me off the phone

Luv

Sa

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

sa
I am so sorry to read your news.
I hope next month brings happier news for you both.

Love and hugs
Jo


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Sa

I'm sorry it didn't work this time for you. It's good that you've got a positive mind for next time though. Next month will be here before you know it and I wish you lots of luck for that cycle. 

Love 

J


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

phillipssl said:


> Hi
> 
> I had my first attempt at DIUI on 12th May and since then have been taking Cyclogest pessaries every night before bed. Since last Tuesday I've been having the classic AF symptoms, PMT, migrane, back pain and stomach cramps. On Friday I had a little spotting which was only there when I wiped after going to the loo. The colour of the blood went from brown to red. The spotting stopped on yesterday at about noon and since then nothing. All the AF pains have gone and I feel normal again.
> 
> ...


As time has passed you know the outcome so sorry for the delay.

My general advise is to try not to worry about things (easily said!). If you don't like the way your clinic handles things then change, there are plenty around or if you are in Canada come to me!!

Peter


----------

